# My pocketknife... Good enough?



## jeteater13 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Good enough?*​
Yes212.50%NO1487.50%


----------



## jeteater13 (Oct 4, 2009)

i have a mini swiss army knife...
heres a pic...
is it good enough for assistance in hunting?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I voted no since there is no picture.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You can do a lot with a small knife, but there are better options. I have three or four Swiss Army Knives. They have a good reputation, but I don't know why. They are good tinkerer knives, but not good cutting knives. From experience I think they have very poor steel. If you use it carry some type of sharpening devise with you. You will need to sharpen it twice to skin a squirrel. That's hyperbole, but you get my point.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've had, or even handled a Swiss Army knife of any size (I have a couple of the tiny ones). So, maybe this has changed, but none of mine ever locked. I wouldn't trust a non-locking (or fixed) blade for jobs of any size. I'm sure I could clean a bird with a Swiss Army knife, but not much else.

I could probably gut a deer with my Leatherman, but there are so many nooks and crannies to get blood and guts into that I don't think I would. The same is true with a Swiss Army knife. While a dunk in bleach water may disinfect it, you're never going to get all the fat and stuff out of there without a pipe cleaner or something or a ride in the dishwasher... major pain.

I'm with Plainsman. You make a lot of sacrifices for having all the tools on one knife (jack of all trades, master of none). They get away with not having great steel because you're generally not using the heck out of any one of them. The thing about a hunting knife is that it only needs to have one really good tool: the blade.

A guy doesn't have to spend a lot of money. Really good blades cost a lot of money, but cheaper blades will get you buy if you sharpen more often. I'm alright with any knife that will get me through one job without getting really dull in the middle of it. I can re-sharpen when the job's done.

You also don't need a massive knife. I use a small fixed blade Buck. I can gut or skin deer with it, but it's small enough to let me breast out pheasants... good enough for me, even if the fellas did poke a little fun at me for my little knife.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> even if the fellas did poke a little fun at me for my little knife.


I think a three to four inch blade is the very best for deer. Nothing is more funny than some guy trying to gut a deer that suckered and bought one of those Rambo knives.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I just bought a real cool knife called a Buck Redpoint. Its my everyday carry knife now. Has a rubberized handle and locks open and locks shut. Real cool.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> I just bought a real cool knife called a Buck Redpoint. Its my everyday carry knife now. Has a rubberized handle and locks open and locks shut. Real cool.


Oh, oh Fallguy I think you caught the knife virus.  I have a knife and light virus. I have drawers full of knives and headlights, tactical lights, etc. Oh, ya and lasers.  The problem is you buy the best, and next year they come out with something better. You have to have it right.  From 440 stainless to AUS6 to AUS8 to D2, to CPM440V, to ZDP-189 etc etc etc.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman is there any medicine for this virus?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Plainsman is there any medicine for this virus?


I'm not sure, I haven't tried to get rid of it. I hear they have a new tempering process for the old D2 that makes it as hard as ZDP-189, but it's a tougher steel. I figure that might cure it. I'll buy one and see.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> Plainsman is there any medicine for this virus?


Yes there is, but it will not cure you and only break you from your next fix. It's called a wife and kids.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman is there any medicine for this virus?
> ...


LOL I have those already too! In some countries there are wife and kids viruses. That would be an expensive virus!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That knife is only good enough if your name is MacGyver. :lol:

Seriously, at the very least get a Buck folding hunter, or a Gerber folder. Something that locks the blade open and has some decent steel.

My everyday carry knife is a Benchmade Mini Reflex auto-opening folder, my hunter is a fixed blade Morseth, hand made by Plainsman's brother.










huntin1


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

huntin1, That Benchmade looks familiar ^_^ It's what Marine pilots use in their survival vests. Well, I think that one is actually being phased out because they got something new in.

Plainsman, you would have a hay day with all the lights and knives involved in Aaron's job, haha. He is in charge of ordering all of them, and some are in excess of $500/piece  Considering he has to order hundreds at a time, you see military spending does not just go straight overseas! LOL


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh, and to the OP, no I don't think that would suffice-except for cutting worms for a fishing hook.

I use a Buck 112 Ranger for cleaning ducks and geese, and we have the Gerber Sportsman's field dress kit for gutting deer--like a thing to saw and break bones, etc.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> huntin1, That Benchmade looks familiar ^_^ It's what Marine pilots use in their survival vests. Well, I think that one is actually being phased out because they got something new in.
> 
> Plainsman, you would have a hay day with all the lights and knives involved in Aaron's job, haha. He is in charge of ordering all of them, and some are in excess of $500/piece  Considering he has to order hundreds at a time, you see military spending does not just go straight overseas! LOL


Not sure, but it is tough enough to be something that the Marines would choose to use.

huntin1


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

well, whether it is good enough or not depends on what you are planning to do with said knife.


----------

